# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Bán Đuông Dừa Bến Tre.

## vvt1986

Đuông dừa là một món ăn dân dã nhưng hiện nay trở nên quý hiếm, không phải lúc nào cũng có. Những món ăn được chế biến từ đuông dừa trở thành đặc sản của dân sành ẩm thực.Đuông dừa là loại côn trùng sống trong cây dừa. Cứ vào mùa sinh sản, đuông thường chọn những cây dừa sung sức để khoét ngọn vào sinh trứng. Trứng nở ra ấu trùng, sau đó phát triển và ăn củ hủ dừa để sinh tồn. Trung bình mỗi cây dừa có khoảng 50 – 100 con đuông. Những cây dừa bị đuông xâm chiếm dần kiệt sức úa tàn cho đến chết._Trung bình mỗi cây dừa có 50 - 100 con đuông. Chúng xâm chiếm ăn củ hủ dừa đến khi cây dừa úa tàn_Người ta chặt cây dừa để bắt đuông. Áp tai vào thân cây, nếu nghe thấy những tiếng rầm rì bên trong thì cây đó có đuông sinh sống. Những con đuông thường dài cỡ ngón tay cái, màu trắng, béo tròn, có cả những con đuông đã mọc cánh màu cánh gián.Đuông dừa được chế biến thành nhiều món ăn khác nhau như đuông nướng, đuông lăn bột chiên, đuông nấu cháo nước cốt dừa… Dù là món nào thì ăn cũng béo, cũng ngon. Chẳng thế mà tương truyền, món đuông dừa từng là đặc sản được tiến cống cung đình triều Nguyễn dưới thời Hoàng thái hậu Từ Dũ và Hoàng hậu Nam Phương. Đuông dừa thật không hổ danh là đặc sản của ẩm thực phương Nam.

_Đuông dừa từng là đặc sản tiến cống cung đình Nguyễn, là đặc sản của ẩm thực phương Nam__Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về Đuông dừa, xin đừng do dự "Hãy hợp tác cùng chúng tôi" để nhận nhiều ưu đãi. Chúng tôi sẵn sàng giải đáp tất cả các thắc mắc của quý khách.Bán Đuông Dừa, Đuông Chà Là | Tư vấn viên 24/7:0908026893
Đặc Sản Đuông Dừa Bến Tre.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/%C4%9...70335106505924_

----------

